# Are the AKFF stickers cursed?



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Couta1 raised the cursed AKFF stickers in a different post but I reckon he's onto something!

No offence to the sticker creators...BUT...

* Couta1 stopped landing fish six weeks ago when he attached the stickers. As soon as he removed the stickers today, he got fish again.

* In the one week I had a sticker attached, I didn't get a touch (My wife didn't want to know me and I got a few bills)

* Spottymac: What was your shoulder doing when your stickers arrived?

* DaveyG: Where is your mojo?

* Gatesey: Why have you lost so much stuff?

Has anyone else been a victim of the alleged AKFF sticker curse? If so, what is your story?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It wouldn't be possible for my fishing to decline, so I can't say they have been a problem. Definitely haven't helped though


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I gave them all away ( Minus 2 for my Quest which I have not applied ) and have had good luck out of Canberra but crap fishing at home.

I like stickers, random I know...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ken I think you gave me your good stickers by mistake then, cause since i put mine on i have caught two PB's and my first bass 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Just blame everything on Global Warming or The Water Problem!!!
The stickers are cool!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DAMN YOU KRALEY!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:

The Stickers....OF COURSE!!! Why didn't I think of this earlier??

You gave a couple to me on the FAD trip...how many fish did I catch??? None    . (Come to think of it JT was also there when you gave me those stickers - could you two be working in tandem??)

I put a sticker on my car.......and the car 'shit itself' on the way to Barlings Beach..... :shock:

then I got a flat tyre (haven't had one in 10 years) 

then I got ANOTHER flat tyre :shock: :shock: :? :?

Finally my fishing started improving last week, with a nice bonito.

THEN this week I put ANOTHER sticker on my yak,,,,it wouldn't stick so I SILICONED IT ON ....now it's there for good.

AAAAAGGHHH WHAT HAVE I DONE??? :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Is there a safe method for disposing of these stickers?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Geez, glad I got the good ones. I have had a few awesome fishing sessions since putting the stickers on my yak and car.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Peril said:


> Is there a safe method for disposing of these stickers?


I think you need 7 virgins and a dozen chickens.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Maybe, but the mojo-killing funk will remain long after the sticker itself is gone.
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


evil evil american :evil: . you very bad man  :wink: me no like you anymore :roll: :wink:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't reckon Shoey thinks there cursed with a 56 cm Jack.Cheers Fb :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I must have received one of the good stickers.








Other than the near-death experience on the return voyage I don't think the stickers have any bad mojo.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> I must have received one of the good stickers.


OK Doug! maybe your stickers are good but I bet you were CURSING that Kingie every time it took a dive.''

As for the vey bad man: You're a bad man. A very bad, bad man.':lol:'


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> Yeah.....but you make it seem so negative.


In Hollywood there always has to be an antagonist. Mods (The protagonist) like DaveyG describe the loss of MOJO so well I feel sorry for him when I hear him whinge. As the creator of the random batch of cursed stickers, you are responsible for curse and not only that, you've claimed responsibility for the batch. This makes you the master manipulator of yak fishing MOJO. This in itself isn't a bad thing but to unlucky silicone junkies like DaveyG, he appears to be paying the ultimate price.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

This post got me thinking. I haven't taken home a fish since Barlings (and that was a squid) which is where I picked up three of Ken's stickers. On the other hand I hadn't fixed the stickers to anything, they have been sitting on my desk at home. Have the stickers been punishing me?

In the interests of science, I have fixed one to my yak and one to the car I usually use to transport the yak. Let's see if this makes a difference. I am uncertain what to do with the third sticker. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatjGLMAACXfgAASYGcACJAyEAA/79+gMADaQNTCnqnpmkTQ02oNG1DQxhMTQYIxDIwmDUyZDSDQmJkaGRkION6o6XjivPdUHVn2eojuw0EsiIg3BRE8ZMp7ezjjRB00OhLK5lILYlvU4ZwqcYujoYBa7tWevDFuqWknZAekyuAd12wwbcSzo0FFjG2VL5/cqEcRxepQ5EBIFEEW2BhoLnytQYSxhSgbKhTrQSgUHoZveiqFuofIq0OysKJsTlOxHTa64WhjtN/UhfVcomqEgSj0fJh0/B1sFF+pCDfxdyRThQkKtjGLMA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Peril said:


> This post got me thinking. I haven't taken home a fish since Barlings (and that was a squid) which is where I picked up three of Ken's stickers. On the other hand I hadn't fixed the stickers to anything, they have been sitting on my desk at home. Have the stickers been punishing me?
> 
> In the interests of science, I have fixed one to my yak and one to the car I usually use to transport the yak. Let's see if this makes a difference. I am uncertain what to do with the third sticker. Any suggestions?


Ended up sticking the third sticker on the other side of the yak, increasing the intensity of the test. Early days but was completely fishless yesterday, not even tiddlers or rubbish. Not good


----------

